# Aug 9th in Orlando



## TravelFam (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all,
Looking for last minute rentals in Orlando starting August 9th.
Thanks


----------



## Teresa (Aug 5, 2014)

*Not in Orlando - but close*

If you don't find anything in Orlando, I've got a 2 bedroom, 2 bath in Daytona Beach Shores (about 1 1/4 hours away).   Plus it's got the beach when you're not at the parks.

Make an offer if interested.

[Deleted:  You cannot post links to Ads over $100 per night in this forum.]

Teresa


----------



## jzsackst (Aug 5, 2014)

gardens  Orlando and could rent that for $700 for the week. Rci number 7549. Pm me if interested.


----------



## voyager1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've sent you a private message.


----------

